# Bonded bunnies, different sizes?



## AprilBird4 (Jun 18, 2009)

Try to make a long story short.....

I've been working with the KCMO HRS to adopt a pair of bunnies. I've been looking into/researching for about two years and finally decided on adopting a bonded pair. Either an established pair or have them help bond two singles for me.

Well, I stumbled on to a wonderful bunny at the last meeting, we tried her out, just to see if it was a 'possible' match with single gentleman bun and it was very promising. So, it looks like I will have a 'pair' coming home in about a month (the story will get longer if I go into why I have to wait that long)

Now to the question......

She's a small (and most likely young) lionhead. She was found released in the wild (Kids bored with their Easter Bunny?) so we don't know much except she is a girl. Shehad her spay surgery today. He is rather large.He was alsoa 'stray', so no real background. He isyoung (under a year) and neutered. He's been in foster care for several months. They seem as though the size difference doesn't bother them. The 'professional' match makers will work on getting them together. Hopefully it will work out. If so..... What things do I need to think of as far as 'supplies' when we are talking about a big difference in sizes between the two bunnies? He is at least twice as big. Maybe 3 times.

I will be sure to post pictures when I have them.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 18, 2009)

Litter box to fit him i would think, a cage big enough for both of them, i use a dog kennel and love it. so much easier to clean and roomier.


----------



## PamsWarren (Jun 18, 2009)

My first bonded pair was a pair of neutered male lops. One was a holland (approx 3.5lbs) and the other was a "mutt-lop" of sorts, weighing about 7lbs. I never did anything special due to their size difference. I also knew of a dwarf/checkered giant pair who did very well together. I really do not think that you will have to do anything different for your pair than you would any bonded pair. Regardless of the pair, you will have to make sure that your cage, and litterbox, etc, are large enough to accomodate both rabbits. Be sure to allow for the girl to grow to her adult size, if you think that she is still young. You will know for sure, though, if your pair requires anything special after you start to bond them. Good luck!


----------



## Spring (Jun 18, 2009)

My happy little trio! (Where I have extra small.. medium.. and XXL!) Different sized bunnies can get along wonderfully!







You may need to be a bit creative with the litterbox though. I find with my trio, they love to be in the litterbox at the same time.. so usually if one goes in, unless they are sleeping, the other two will follow immediately. Rarely do I see only one bun in the litterbox! I use the bottom of an XL pet store cage as a litterbox, so they can all fit in it at once.

I would also look into a pen type set up for large bunnies and especially since they'll be a pair. Sometimes bonded bunnies need 'space' so lots of room and shelves are helpful. You can either create a pen through x-pens or even assembling grids together (Are you familiar with cube/grid cages?). I have a 4x7 pen for my trio, and it works perfectly for them!

For feeding, I would underfeed pellets just to make sure they don't eat too much and have cecal problems. I have this problem with my trio because my girls are shy with eating, so it often ends up with Bruno eating too much and getting cecal problems. So it's all about finding the right amount for your bunnies.. though always best to stick to the lower portions of pellets especially if you are also feeding veggies and hay. 

Other than a larger litterbox and a larger area, really no difference with having different sized bunnies bonding.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would say the most important key isthe fact that they are both "fixed". That cuts way down on aggression and being territorial. 

I also thought that you might want to have a couple of food dishes, seperated from one another in the cage. Sometimes if one of the buns eats, the other feels COMPELLED to come and join in! It's easy to see who would get the short end of the deal on that one...the smallest! With two food dishes, one could always bail and head for the "available" dish.


----------



## polly (Jun 20, 2009)

the only thing I have ever seen is when I rescued my REw she was a nethie and had been partnered with a dwarf lop which was pretty big for its breed she was very skinny cause he had been pushing her away from the food!


----------

